# missing parts?



## me262 (Jul 21, 2005)

have you been frustrated by missing parts on your kits?
i do, but there is a site that can help you on that matter and is free!!!!!, if availabe :smok: 
also you can donate your left over parts and incomplete kits:
http://pages.videotron.com/jmarcpe/


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

Pretty Cool! Wish that was around 20 years ago!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Pretty Cool! Wish that was around 20 years ago!



 

Anyway, good site Schwalbe. 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------

